# Spiele für VisualBoyAdvance



## spirits92 (2. September 2005)

Hallo erstmal,
ich weiß nicht ob dieses posting hierhin gehört, aber das hat mehr oder wenig was mit grafik zu tun. Wisst ihr wie man Spiele für VisualBoyAdvance selber macht? Braucht man dafür ein programm? Ich glaub man braucht auf jeden fall c++.


----------

